# Robo Calls



## Mike (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes I know we all get them and we mostly have our own methods
of dealing with them!

But not everybody really knows how to handle them and CNET has
admitted that we will never be able to totally stop them. They have
though put together some suggestions on "How-To", which I got
today in an Email, as it is mainly aimed at Americans, I thought about
you here, their suggestions are also applicable elsewhere even if the
telephone companies are strange to us.

CNET's ideas to stop Robo-Calls.

Mike.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2019)

I stop 'em by not answering, and then I block the number.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 4, 2019)

I answer with my business name, sometimes, other times I just listen. After that, I block the number. They keep coming, about five a day, but I'm used to them, so no biggie.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't know what happened (Holidays ??) but no calls for the past 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I stop 'em by not answering


And they don’t seem to call back so I rarely if ever get them.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 4, 2019)

I never answer phone calls from phone numbers that I do not know I let it go to voicemail if there’s no voicemail I know it was just a spam or a Robo call.


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2019)

I usually just hang up, but when I'm in a mood, I'll stay on the line & when the recording says to "Press 1 to speak to someone," I'll press 1, then when someone comes on the line, I'll say, "Let me get the homeowner; he's interested."
Then I'll wait a few minutes & pick up & ask, "Did he pick up?"  I'll do that a few more times, then I'll pick up & say, "Oh....I'm the homeowner & I'm not interested, but I just wanted to waste your time, too."


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 4, 2019)

I bought a new land line in 2015. An answerphone with two other ports. I was receiving up to 10 nuisance calls a day despite having Caller Display with my ISP.

The set up is a call blocker by British Telecom and cost back then about £50. When a caller 'phones me it is intercepted by an announcement asking the caller to say who they are and providing Im at home to answer and press 1 to accept the caller is blocked. Its a god- send and i do not get any nuisance spam calls.


----------

